# هل الأعمال الصالحة تخلصنا من سلطان الموت، وما هي مشكلة الخطية، وماذا عن الذي لم يُخطأ



## aymonded (20 ديسمبر 2011)

لنُدرك   يا إخوتي أن الخطية ليست مجرد فعل عمل شر، إنما مشكلة الخطية الموت [ لكن   بحسد إبليس دخل الموت إلى العالم ] (حكمة 2: 24)، لذلك المشكلة ليست في   الأعمال الصالحة التي يفعلها الإنسان والخارجه منه، لأنها لن تُخلصه، وليس معنى ذلك أن الأعمال الصالحة شيء خاطئ، بل مهمة جداً إذا تاب الإنسان وآمن كما سوف نرى، بل المشكلة الحقيقية في الخضوع لسلطان الموت   نفسه والخوف منه حتى صار الإنسان تحت العبودية: [ ويعتق أولئك الذين خوفاً من الموت كانوا جميعاً كل   حياتهم تحت العبودية ] (عبرانيين 2: 15)    فإرادة الإنسان مسلوبة بالموت لأن الإنسان ميت منعزل عن الله لا يستطيع أن يصل إليه أو يفهمه، ولا يستطيع أن يرضي الله إطلاقاً لأنه لا يقدر على أن يصل للقداسة حسب مسرته، وبإرادته يطيع الخطية بسهولة، لأن كل عمل يصدر من الموت حتى لو كان صحيح فهو ميت أمام الله خاضعاً لسلطان الموت، لأن الكل وقع تحت سلطان الموت حتى لو عمل   كل أعمال الصلاح وصار له كل المعارف الروحية، فهي في النهاية معرفة وعبادة ميتة لذلك قال الرسول : [ ثم أن   كانت خدمة الموت (الكل كان يخدم وهو تحت سلطان الموت) المنقوشة بأحرف في   حجارة قد حصلت في مجد حتى لم يقدر بنو إسرائيل أن ينظروا إلى وجه موسى لسبب   مجد وجهه الزائل ] (كولوسي 3: 7)...

​ ولماذا   قد ظهر الناموس بكل طقوسه وأُعطي لشعب الله واستلمه موسى مع العلم: [   لأنه بأعمال الناموس كل ذي جسد لا يتبرر أمامه لأن بالناموس معرفة الخطية ]   (رومية 3: 20)، يعني الناموس كشف الخطية وعورة قلب الإنسان عن طريقه فُضحت، [ من أجل ذلك كإنما بإنسان واحد دخلت الخطية إلى العالم   وبالخطية الموت وهكذا اجتاز الموت إلى جميع الناس إذ أخطأ الجميع ] (رومية 5:   12)، [ فلماذا الناموس؟: قد زيد بسبب التعديات، إلى أن يأتي النسل الذي قد   وعد له، مرتباً بملائكة في يد وسيط ] (غلاطية 3: 19)، [ أما شوكة الموت فهي   الخطية وقوة الخطية هي الناموس ] (1كورنثوس 15: 56)،[ إذاً قد كان الناموس مؤدبنا   إلى المسيح لكي نتبرر بالإيمان ] (غلاطية 3: 24)...

ولننتبه يا إخوتي، لئلا أحد يظن أن الناموس غير صالح أو غير نافع أو أن فيه مشكلة، لأن الرسول يقول: [ إذاً الناموس مقدس والوصية مقدسة وعادلة وصالحة. فهل صار لي الصالح موتاً حاشا، *بل الخطية* لكي تظهر خطية منشئة لي بالصالح موتاً لكي تصير *الخطية خاطئة جداً* بالوصية. ] (رومية 7: 12 - 13)...
فالعيب ليس في الناموس ولا الوصية لأنها مقدسة وتُعبِّر عن إرادة الله، ولا حتى في الأعمال الصالحة في حد ذاتها، إنما *المشكلة فيَّ أنا*، في الخطية التي تسكن في أعضائي وطاعتي لها بمسئوليتي وحريتي التي سلبتها مني وأنا *توافقت *معها: [ فإننا نعلم أن الناموس روحي وأما أنا فجسدي مبيع تحت الخطية. لإني لست أعرف ما أنا أفعله إذ لستُ أفعل ما أُريده بل ما أبغضه فإياه أفعل. فأن كنت أفعل ما لست أُريده فإني أُصادق الناموس أنه حسن. فالآن لست بعد أفعل ذلك أنا بل الخطية الساكنة فيَّ ] (رومية 7: 14 - 17)

فالإنسان - عادةً - يميل كلياً نحو الموت الذي يعمل فيه ولا يستطيع أن يبصر نور   الحياة: [ لا تقدر أن ترى وجهي لأن الإنسان لا يراني ويعيش ] (خر33: 20)،   فالإنسان واقع تحت سلطان الموت وليس مجرد فعل خطية أو أعمال صالحة، لأنه لم   يُرضي أحد الله قط ولا حتى بالأعمال الصالحة نفسها، بل الأعمال الصالحة توضح رغبة الإنسان في أنه يُريد أن يحيا وفق ما يُريد الله ولكنها لا تكفي قط: [  قد ملك الموت من آدم إلى   موسى وذلك على الذين لم يخطئوا على شبه تعدي آدم الذي هو مثال الآتي ]   (رومية 5: 14)، [ ويحي أنا الإنسان الشقي من يُنقذني من جسد هذا الموت (الإنسان   العتيق الميت والملك عليه الموت قبل عمل المسيح) ] (رومية 7: 24)، [ فالذين  هم  في الجسد (الإنسان العتيق الواقع تحت سلطان الموت بالخطية) لا يستطيعون أن يرضوا الله ] (رومية 8: 8).

​ إذن   المشكلة كلها في مُلك الموت على الإنسان وتسلطه ليسلب إرادته ليخضع  دائماً  له، لأنه لم يفلت إنسان - مهما ما كانت تقواه - من سلطانه عليه،  فالجميع  ماتوا، فاليهود أنفسهم لوعيهم بالموت ومعرفتهم أن الكل مات  وينتظروا مخلص  يُخلصهم من سلطان هذا الموت قالوا للمسيح الرب: [ ألعلك  أعظم من أبينا  إبراهيم الذي مات والأنبياء ماتوا، من تجعل نفسك !!! ] (يوحنا 8:  53)، والرب نفسه  قال عن نفسه كخبز حي: [ هذا هو الخبز الذي نزل من السماء  ليس كما أكل  آباؤكم المن وماتوا من يأكل هذا الخبز فأنه يحيا إلى الأبد ]  (يوحنا 6: 58) ​ لذلك   ظهر مخلصنا الصالح محققاً الوعد الذي وعد به: [ من يد الهاوية أفديهم من   الموت أُخلصهم أين أوباؤك يا موت أين شوكتك يا هاوية، تختفي الندامة عن   عيني ] (هوشع 13: 14)، ولذلك قال الرسول: [ حتى كما ملكت الخطية في الموت هكذا   تملك النعمة بالبرّ للحياة الأبدية بيسوع المسيح ربنا ] (رومية 5: 21)، فحق   لنا أن نهتف بالروح قائلين: [ أين شوكتك يا موت أين غلبتك يا هاوية ]   (1كورنثوس 15: 55)

​ وفي   النهاية لنصغي لكلمات الرسول: [ لأني لست استحي بإنجيل المسيح لأنه قوة   الله للخلاص لكل من يؤمن لليهودي أولاً ثم لليوناني. لأن فيه مُعلن برّ   الله بإيمان لإيمان كما هو مكتوب أما البار فبالإيمان يحيا ] (رومية 1: 16 –   17)، وقد قال الرب بفمه: [ قال لها يسوع أنا هو القيامة والحياة من آمن بي ولو مات فسيحيا ] (يوحنا 11: 25)، [ من آمن بي كما قال الكتاب تجري من بطنه   أنهار ماء حي ] (يوحنا 7: 38)، [ الحق الحق أقول لكم من يؤمن بي فالأعمال التي   أنا أعملها يعملها هو أيضاً ويعمل أعظم منها لأني ماضٍ إلى أبي ] (يوحنا 14:   12)..

​ إذن   الأعمال التي تُرضي الله تخرج من الحي الذي هو يسوع المسيح الذي أن آمنا نلبس قوته، لذلك لوعي الرسول بولس لهذه الحقيقة قال: [ البسوا الرب يسوع المسيح ولا تصنعوا تدبيرا للجسد لأجل الشهوات ] (رومية 13: 14)، هذا الذي صار لنا طريق وحق وحياة، به نخلُّص ونجد مرعى وبه نعمل أعماله التي ستظهر عظيمة جداً   لأنه بنا يعمل، وأعمالنا كلها به معموله، لأننا به نحيا ونتحرك ونوجد، لأننا لو آمنا إيمان حي نجد أن النعمة تسكننا وتُثمر فينا أعمال صالحة أن أطعناها، لأن الشجرة الجيدة تُخرج ثماراً جيدة صالحة،  ولنصغي لكلمات النعمة المكتوبة لنستوعب السر ونفهم ونتجه بالإيمان لله   ونعيش ونطبق أعمال المسيح الرب بسهولة في حياتنا لأجل ما نلناه منه كإله حي   وحضور مُحيي في حياتنا وقلبنا الداخلي:​+ أنا هو الباب أن دخل بي أحد فيخلص ويدخل ويخرج ويجد مرعى (يوحنا 10: 9)
+ لأن كل من يدعو باسم الرب يخلص (رومية 10: 13)
+ لأننا نحن عمله مخلوقين في المسيح يسوع (خليقة جديدة) لأعمال صالحة قد سبق الله فأعدها لكي نسلك فيها (أفسس 2: 10)
+ وأما من يفعل الحق فيقبل إلى النور لكي تظهر أعماله أنها بالله معمولة (يوحنا 3: 21)

​تمسكوا يا إخوتي بالإيمان بربنا يسوع المسيح الذي  صار به لنا كلنا قدوما في روح واحد إلى الآب، فلسنا إذاً بعد غرباء ونُزلاً بل رعية مع القديسين وأهل بيت الله. مبنيين على أساس الرسل والأنبياء ويسوع المسيح نفسه حجر الزاوية. الذي فيه كل البناء مركباً معاً ينمو هيكلاً مقدسا في الرب. الذي فيه أنتم أيضاً مبنيون معاً مسكناً لله في الروح (أفسس 2: 18 - 22). ولنتمسك بالتوبة والإنسان الجديد الذي نلناه والذي يتغير وينمو حسب صورة خالقه، لذلك نستسلم للروح الحياة في المسيح يسوع لكي نُثمر ثمر الروح ولا نعمل أعمال صالحة حسب الجسد والإنسان العتيق، بل *نعمل الأعمال التي تليق بأولاد الله القديسين في المسيح يسوع*، لأن الرب نفسه وبشخصه يشع فينا نوره الخاص ونصرته، حتى نعمل الأعمال الصالحة وفق وصية الإنجيل الجديدة حسب قدرته، لأننا بدونه لا نستطيع شيئاً قط، ويستحيل أن نرتفع للمستوى الإلهي ونحيا وصية المسيح الرب، وصية الإنسان الجديد...

كونوا معافين في روح الوداعة والقداسة والنعمة والحق آمين​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (8 يناير 2012)

*الأعمال الصالحة ترضى الله لأنه هو الصلاح ، وأكبر مثال هو كرنيليوس ، الذى أرضت الله أعماله حتى أنه أرسل له ملاكاً ليرشده لطريق الحياة

ولكن الأعمال الصالحة لا تمنح الغفران ، لأن ذلك لا يكون إلاَّ بفداء المسيح ، ولذلك فإن الله لم يمنح الغفران لكرنيليوس ، بل أرشده للطريق الذى منه ينال الغفران والخلاص والحياة الأبدية

بدون الإيمان بفداء المسيح وبدون السلوك فى الطريق الذى رسمه لقبول الفداء ، لا خلاص*


----------



## aymonded (8 يناير 2012)

طبعاً انا هنا أقصد الأعمال الصالحة التي هي ثمرة الإيمان بالنسبة للإنسان المسيحي الحقيقي
أشكرك على تعليقك الحلو يا أجمل أخ حلو، النعمة معك
​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (8 يناير 2012)

aymonded قال:


> طبعاً انا هنا أقصد الأعمال الصالحة التي هي ثمرة الإيمان بالنسبة للإنسان المسيحي الحقيقي
> أشكرك على تعليقك الحلو يا أجمل أخ حلو، النعمة معك
> ​



بصراحة أنا عارف قصدك إنه ليس تقليلاً من محبة ربنا للأعمال الصالحة ، التى هى الثمرة التى يطالب بها المؤمنين به

فكيف تكون الثمرة أقل أهمية ، بالطبع لا يمكن

ولكننى قلت ملاحظتى ليس لسيادتك ، بل خوفاً من أن يظن أحد إخوتنا الأحباء أنك تقصد ذلك

فبلا أدنى شك نحن جميعاً متفقون على أن الأعمال الصالحة لا تعطى الخلاص ، ومع ذلك فهى محبوبة ومطلوبة ، بل وهى ضرورية للوصول لبر الأمان

فالذين بسبب الخطية بردت محبتهم وسقطوا ، هم من الذين أهملوا أهمية الأعمال الصالحة فى دوام الثبات ، ولذلك مكتوب : إجعلوا دعوتكم وإختياركم ثابتين بالإعمال الصالحة (بحسب النص اليونانى)

ومكتوب : من يحفظ كلامى يثبت فىَّ

فالإعمال هامة جداً للثبات وللوصول ، ولكنها ليست شيئاً بدون فداء المسيح


----------



## aymonded (8 يناير 2012)

بكل تأكيد يا أجمل اخ حلو لأن الأعمال الصالحة *كثمرة عمل المسيح فينا* هي التي تظهر الإيمان أن كان صحيح أم هو باطل (أرني بأعمالك إيمانك)، ولو اني مش عارف اي ترجمة يوناني تتحدث عنها [ إجعلوا دعوتكم وإختياركم ثابتين بالإعمال الصالحة (بحسب النص اليونانى) ] لا يوجد نص يوناني يقول بالأعمال الصالحة يا جميل، ويا ريت تضع النص اليوناني من النسخة التي اقتبست منها ((بالأعمال الصالحة)) *وتضع اسم النسخة ورقم السطر والنص اليوناني والترجمة قصاده، أو تضع صورة من النص اليوناني نفسه، لأني فتشت في نسخ كتير ولا أدري عن أي ترجمة يوناني تتحدث يا غالي !!! .. *
 
ولكن عموماً يا أخي الحبيب لو دققت وقرأت الموضوع بتركيز ستجد أن الكلام واضح جداً لمن يدخل ويدقق فيه لأن معنى الكلام واضح لكل من يقرأ الموضوع مركزاً فيه بدون أن يضع فكره مسبقه للكاتب أو للموضوع، لأني لم ولن ألغي أهمية الأعمال التي توضح ثمر عمل الله في النفس، وقد كتبت موضحاً في البداية قائلاً:
((( لذلك المشكلة ليست  في   الأعمال الصالحة التي يفعلها الإنسان، لأنها لن تُخلصه، وليس معنى ذلك  أن الأعمال الصالحة شيء خاطئ، بل مهم إذا تاب الإنسان وآمن كما سوف نرى )))
+++ وأيضاً قلت: 
((( المشكلة ليست في    الأعمال الصالحة التي يفعلها الإنسان بل المشكلة في الخضوع لسلطان الموت    نفسه والخوف منه: [ ويعتق أولئك الذين خوفاً من الموت كانوا جميعاً كل   حياتهم تحت العبودية ] (عبرانيين2: 15) ... إذن   الأعمال التي تُرضي الله تخرج من الحي  الذي هو يسوع المسيح الذي أن آمنا نلبس قوته، لذلك لوعي الرسول بولس لهذه  الحقيقة قال: [ البسوا الرب يسوع المسيح ولا تصنعوا تدبيرا للجسد لأجل  الشهوات ] (رومية13: 14) )))
وأيضاً قلت في الختام:
((( ولنتمسك بالتوبة والإنسان الجديد الذي نلناه والذي يتغير وينمو حسب صورة خالقه، لذلك نستسلم للروح الحياة في المسيح يسوع لكي نُثمر ثمر الروح ولا نعمل أعمال صالحة حسب الجسد والإنسان العتيق، بل *نعمل الأعمال التي تليق بأولاد الله القديسين في المسيح يسوع*،  لأن الرب نفسه وبشخصه يشع فينا نوره الخاص ونصرته، حتى نعمل الأعمال  الصالحة وفق وصية الإنجيل الجديدة حسب قدرته، لأننا بدونه لا نستطيع شيئاً  قط، ويستحيل أن نرتفع للمستوى الإلهي ونحيا وصية المسيح الرب، وصية الإنسان  الجديد )))​  
وأشكرك حقيقي على تعليقك الهام والمفيد، مع رجاء حينما تكتب نص يوناني تكتب المصدر
أقبل مني كل تقدير لشخصك المحبوب في الرب؛ النعمة معك
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 مارس 2014)

لذلك ظهر مخلصنا الصالح محققاً الوعد الذي وعد به: [ من يد الهاوية أفديهم من الموت أُخلصهم أين أوباؤك يا موت أين شوكتك يا هاوية، تختفي الندامة عن عيني ] (هوشع 13: 14)، ولذلك قال الرسول: [ حتى كما ملكت الخطية في الموت هكذا تملك النعمة بالبرّ للحياة الأبدية بيسوع المسيح ربنا ] (رومية 5: 21)، فحق لنا أن نهتف بالروح قائلين: [ أين شوكتك يا موت أين غلبتك يا هاوية ] (1كورنثوس 15: 55)
فعلا يا استاذي نتعزي بهذا الوعد المقدس 
موضوع جميل جدا 
سلمت يداك 
الرب يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## AdmanTios (19 مارس 2014)

*موضوع هام للغاية سلمت يمينك أستاذي

إذ يقول مُعلمنا القديس يوحنا الرسول
" إن قلنا أن لنا شركة معه، وسلكنا في الظلمة،
نكذب ولسنا نعمل الحق ولكن إن سلكنا في النور
كما هو في النور، فلنا شركة بعضنا مع بعض،
ودم يسوع المسيح ابنه يطهرنا من كل خطية "
(1 يو 1: 6، 7)

و عليه يكون السلوك نحو النور هو دافع من الدوافع
التي تقود نحو الأعمال الصالحة و حياة الشركة مع الله

خالص الشكر للدعوة بالمُشاركة و نوال بركة العمل
و كل عمل صالح يُرسله رب المجد من خلالك مُستخدماً
مواهب و عطايا كثيرة من خلالك أستاذنا الحبيب .


*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (19 مارس 2014)

طبعا موضوع مهم للغاية ..
ولو كان يخلص الانسان باعماله لخلص غير المؤمنين ..
ويجب ان تكون الاعمال الصالحة هى نتيجة عن الاتحاد بمصدر الصلاح ..


----------



## النهيسى (19 مارس 2014)

*سلمت يداكم
موضوع قيم جدا جدا
سلام السيد المسيح معكم*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (19 مارس 2014)

امنت بيسوع المسيح


----------



## aymonded (19 مارس 2014)

إلهنا الحي يبارككم ويهبنا كلنا أن نحيا وفق ما نلناه من نعمة آمين
​


----------



## +ماريا+ (20 مارس 2014)

ايمان بدون اعمال ميت وكذلك اعمال  بدون ايمان ميت ايضا 
لازم يكون ايمان واعمال
 ايمان لكى اثق فى طريقى والهى
واعمال لكى اثبت ايمانى بطريقه عمليه 
موضوع رائع استاذى تسلم ايديك


----------



## aymonded (22 مارس 2014)

النعمة تكون معك ومع الجميع آمين
​


----------

